# Local 332



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can't help there but welcome to the forum. Don't know of any members from Santa Clara but perhaps some of the west coast boys know something


----------



## goh (Nov 2, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Can't help there but welcome to the forum. Don't know of any members from Santa Clara but perhaps some of the west coast boys know something


Thank you!


----------



## goh (Nov 2, 2015)

Bump bump!


----------

